# Jaws of my Piranha!! After he was dead!



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

!









Anyhow the whole process of boiling took about 2 hours! Well worth it because now i can have my piranha with me every where i go!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice cleaning job on the jaws, but PLEASE don't post 1600 x 1200 images again, that's way too big.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

sucks bro, nice set of chompers though


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

How can i make it smaller?? I'm verry sorry i was tryin to resize but i dunno how..do i just change setting for my camera??


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I believe even MSPaint can resize pictures if you open it up and then resize. If you post to our gallery or upload the pictures directly into your post they are also automatically resized.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah, on your camera you can change the rez and resize it down to 1280 x 1024 or 1024 x 768 if you don't have a program on your computer to do so. Nice teeth though :nod:


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

how do you do that did u cut the jaws out 1st or boil the whole fish?


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

how do u do that like take their jaw out after death? because i wanna try that if my rbp dies


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

my red died 2day and i wanan try it


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Alrite here is the brief steps to doing this! I did it incorrectly myself too because i boiled the skull for way too long! It took me over 2 hours..

Anyways if i could do it again i would do this.. Cut the body of the fish and discard it. Then boil the head for around 1 hour and try and get as much skin off as possible. after that just let it dry and put i outside and let watever bacteria there is to finish off eating the skin and you'll have your own piranha's jaw and skull!..Hopefully this helps!! Tell me how it went!


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

i want to try and save as much as the body as possible too


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't think you'll be able to! 
There isn't much bones in the body. But ya watever suits u! =)
Good luck on this!


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your rbp











fung88 said:


> How can i make it smaller?? I'm verry sorry i was tryin to resize but i dunno how..do i just change setting for my camera??
> [snapback]1082158[/snapback]​


Here you go (I used ms paint to resize) ...

View attachment 66795

View attachment 66796

View attachment 66797


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

nice, ur red was a lil monster, really nice looking, but why in the hell are u gunna replace that cool fish witha gay rhom?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear that,how big was the red are those inches in that ruler.thanks


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

I was 13 cm so i'm guessin around 5 inches..
and i want to replace the red for a rhom because it's a serra and i wanna give those a try~! =) Since they are the God of Piranhas!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm sorry about your loss. It always sucks to lose a beautiful fish like that. He was brilliantly red in color, he must have had a good diet. R.I.P. little beauty.








~Taylor~

BTW, do you know how he died or what went wrong?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet teeth


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Tibs said:


> nice, ur red was a lil monster, really nice looking, but why in the hell are u gunna replace that cool fish witha gay rhom?
> [snapback]1082477[/snapback]​


Buddy I am sick of your rhom jokes. You obviously know nothing about the species. I have a RBP tank right enar my rhom tank and trust me the rhom is much more interesting. Try to actually know what you are talking about when making a comment.


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

another reason why i want a rhom is because it's a serra and it can only live by itself.. other then a pygo they hafta be with more fish in order to be more confident of itself! thats why i went with the rhom!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

fung88 said:


> Anyhow the whole process of boiling took about 2 hours! Well worth it because now i can have my piranha with me every where i go!
> [snapback]1082141[/snapback]​


The result looks great - good job









Care to share (step by step) how you did it? I still have a 9+" Redbelly in the freezer, waiting to be 'de-jawed'.
Oh, and did it stink up your house?
Thanks









Oh, and Tibs, please keep those comments to yourself - everyone decides for himself what he likes or not


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

Ya Tibs you really are a looser. How do you get off telling other people what piranha they should have- *so shut up you dick!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Sorry other guy's, nice work on the jaw mate.

Sparkles


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mr Sparkles said:


> Ya Tibs you really are a looser. How do you get off telling other people what piranha they should have- *so shut up you dick!!!!!!!!!!!!*[snapback]1087314[/snapback]​


That was not necessary either...








Just stick to browsing this site, reading and posting, and let the Mods take care of bad posts.

*edit*
How long did you keep it outside to get it that clean and white? And where did you put it?
I just 'processed' the Red I still had in my freezer, and the result is not nearly as clean and white as your jaw (btw. it took me just 30 minutes, using a fork and knife to peel off all meat and other stuff).


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

shame on yous :nod:


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Cut the body so you just have the head.then Boil it until your fish's skin is all peeling. then just use a toothpick and try and pick out most of the meat..then just let it simmer in hot water as you pick out the meat..Good Luck.. You should have Great big jaws..!


----------



## Amfodraminos (Apr 18, 2005)

Nice teeth man.Why died?


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

try giving someone a haircut with the jaws now...like in the nigel video..


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

ahha i actually tried and it cuts hair very easily!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Wish I did that when my 10" died on me.


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

I could imagine having big jaws if you had a 10inch!


----------

